# New xmas stockings



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My friend who made my chicken purse made stockings.... so I scooped up a pair with dogs on them

Kashi thinks they are for him


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

How cute!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You need to put names on them with glue and glitter.Did you hang them over the "fireplace" for Santa to fill?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have all the dog and cat stockings up with their names on them 
These two will go up with no names for now. I still have to buy 3 stockings for the goats


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My dog would just like the stocking which she would tease me with.


----------

